# Looking for users with s-on and the new OTA



## jcase (Jun 7, 2011)

Looking for users who are already s-on, and have taken the new OTA which stops the current roots from working.

Please PM me if your are such and want s-off.


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

I will on Friday. Have a CLNR coming in, will need to root it.


----------



## jcase (Jun 7, 2011)

tekhna said:


> I will on Friday. Have a CLNR coming in, will need to root it.


If it has the newest OTA please let me know. Otherwise just use revolutionary.


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

I am s-on with latest ota. What do you need?


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

Same here S-ON with new OTA, PM'ing you


----------



## furrito (Aug 16, 2011)

PM sent.


----------



## furrito (Aug 16, 2011)

Update from jcase, if anyone is still following.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=20467203&postcount=17


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

just bumping this, already sick of unrooted phone, its so slowwwwwwwwww !!


----------

